# Help Develop CM for E4GT?



## woodsdog (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen a few requests on IRC and on the forums lately.

I believe there are people who are interested in helping develop Cyanogemod for the Epic 4G Touch. The problem is, there isn't really a good place to get started. There are a bunch of questions about how to get started and how to help out. A lot of the requests I have seen have been "talk to bubby" to see. It seems that bubby is making great progress, but the more people who can help, the better.

So, how can others help out? How can we get started. I think we are all itchin to get CM7 and eventually CM9 going, so how can we help?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Clone bubby's git repo and the CM repo, take a look at the buglist, and start whackin' on it. Send push requests with your patches after testing to make sure they fix a bug, stay within CM7's style-guide, and don't cause more bugs.


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Where is the buglist for the E4GT CM port? Other then the one that says 4G only.


----------

